# XiP813



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's time to start revealing some factual info.

The model begin testing by Dish recently - Nov 2011; you can find historical data about FW versions in EKB  and the DVR here.

FCC documents: search by FCC ID DKNTK421 here
The device tested had internal Seagate HDD and Seagate eSATA EHD, also with other USB EHD.

Some pictures is here.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Are those your own pics? Can you post any screen shots of the interface?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No, it from FCC database.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

So, the box will have own name - Hopper and 110 - Joey. See here.
Also, some discussion http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200565


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Main engine of the XiP813 model is BCM7420.


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

All this was posted months ago Mr. Smith. 8/24/2010 to be exact.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...s-about-new-xip-receivers-35.html#post2618782


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DavidMi said:


> All this was posted months ago Mr. Smith. 8/24/2010 to be exact.
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...s-about-new-xip-receivers-35.html#post2618782


I'm sorry - it was for XiP*110* not 813, anyway thanks - that type of report would be interesting for a couple nerds, no more.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

DavidMi said:


> All this was posted months ago Mr. Smith. 8/24/*2010* to be exact.
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-ne...s-about-new-xip-receivers-35.html#post2618782


.....2010 to be exact. Not exactly.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

VDP07 said:


> .....2010 to be exact. Not exactly.


Some ppl have too much affiliation (passion ? love ?) with their anchor site, so could unintentionally inflate its attraction.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't care where it comes from, good info is good info... But when posting info or links from other sites remember two important rules:

1. Do not post links to anywhere without also posting some description of what one should expect to see.. In other words, briefly summarize or quote a few lines from the destination link before posting your link.

2. Do not post entire content from another site unless expressly permitted (ex a corporate press release is meant to be quoted and distributed in entirety and thus I permitted). Summaries only, usually a few sentences or a paragraph is sufficient before posting the link.

Now, back to topic.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Thanks for the info. Are those your own pics? Can you post any screen shots of the interface?


That would be hard to convince the tester ... perhaps some particular picture ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I can't get clear understanding how the 813 will support Slinging - new page  about the Hopper mentioned Sling Adapter a couple times. Is that means the DVR will works as 722k with the USB gadget?

EDIT: By dish press release the 813 will need Sling Adapter for use TVanywhere.


----------



## butters (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah, the whole "slinging" thing has me concerned. I was under the assumption this thing had network capability built in and wouldn't need a sling adapter. 

Not sure I like the whole prime time recording thing since I rarely watch prime time network TV, but I guess it is a cool feature. I wonder how they are doing this???

Time will tell what the costs involved will be. Hopefully it wont be outrageous.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The DVR for sure use MOCA to support clients aka Joey aka XiP110 thru cables; if you need TVAnywhere, then ... will see.
To record all 4 HD channels by one sat tuner at once it will tune to correct transponder what carry all the channels.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Count me out if they are using Seagate drives. And that would explain all the drive failures if those are in current models. I have had many DISH receivers replaced due to drive failures. Well there were hinky software issues too a couple of times.

I use to swear by Seagate, but over the years they have gone down hill. We have switched to WD's in all our in-house and clients gear after we started seeing a dynamic increase in drive failures. Even in new drives. For a while I was buying WD's by the case.

Plus I have had multi-room single unit capability since DISH's "one box, one TV" days (1995). So . . .


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

They exposed Seagate drive inside XiP813 during FCC certification, but approved list had WDC also.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Some notes while looking at BobaBird's pictures at EKB:
- the letter *X* in new line's name of boxes *X*iP came from eXtention of DP/DPP technology, what technically means adding IP stack over MoCA 256QAM
- full name of the DVR is "*Hopper 2000*" (I guess it's because of 2000 GB drive size ?)
- would EHD running out of *eSATA* port on back, not USB as previous ViP models?
- purpose of second Ethernet post ?
- where is the games ?
- no one word about AppStore and Apps development
- no picture of USB Rose Sling Stick.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Although I have had a "whole house" system since 1995, after seeing the limited coverage of this, I'm excited. 

My kingdom for a Users Manual to see how excited I should really be . . . .


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Not quite a manual, but THIS is a pretty good demo. I want one.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Not quite a manual, but THIS is a pretty good demo. I want one.


Thanks. Saw that this afternoon. The "carny" is a little weak. And the c|net live whatever that was. But they were enough and that is what sparked my interest and then I saw some stills, more importantly the backs of the two. Now the next step, the "down and dirty" complete capability details. I'm curious if I can integrate this into my system. Or how much of my system this might replace? Will it HA integrate? And clients will be asking. So . . . I guess I can live with the suspense a tad bit longer.

Thanks again though.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It could be added to your existing layout if you have two free output from DPP LNBF/switch for Solo Node.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

P Smith said:


> It could be added to your existing layout if you have two free output from DPP LNBF/switch for Solo Node.


I'm not worried about the dish aspect. I have three masts, two with dishes on them now, on the top of my chimneys. Eventually temp controlled alcoves for any dish(s) I'd need. I could also series DPP44 switches, and keep the dish count down, if that will work? Part of the questions I have. It's integrating it into my whole house system. Or is it going to be "snotty" and have to do its own thing and not play well with others (gear)?

I saw only one set of jacks per unit. So there'll be Joey's all over and can they coexist or mesh with existing RF from my modulators? OR put them all in the racks and pipe it out? Addressable remotes for that? ZigBee looks very interesting. See, questions and strange thoughts. Frankenstein didn't have instructions (per sé).


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

P Smith said:


> Some notes while looking at BobaBird's pictures at EKB:
> - the letter *X* in new line's name of boxes *X*iP came from eXtention of DP/DPP technology, what technically means adding IP stack over MoCA 256QAM


Didn't even notice that when I got the shot , will have to ask more questions


> - full name of the DVR is "*Hopper 2000*" (I guess it's because of 2000 GB drive size ?)


Could be a trendy number, or a retro nod to first Dish receiver. The idea now is that future models in the line will also be called Hopper, maybe Hopper 3000.


> - would EHD running out of *eSATA* port on back, not USB as previous ViP models?


Scott's early report says we'll be able to use both, booth says eSATA won't be active at launch.


> - purpose of second Ethernet post ?


Didn't get a good answer on that.


> - where is the games ?
> - no one word about AppStore and Apps development


Didn't ask, didn't look.


> - no picture of USB Rose Sling Stick.


The what? I've only seen a still shot (I guess that would be the only kind  ) paired with the Sling Adapter used with the 722/722k.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

2nd ethernet port could indicate that it's got a small switch built into it so as to allow passthrough for other devices (aHRM xbox360)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

RasputinAXP said:


> 2nd ethernet port could indicate that it's got a small switch built into it so as to allow passthrough for other devices (aHRM xbox360)


I'm very skeptical about the 'switch' - a) nothing close to such component(s) on FCC pictures b) ...
Actually, I would bet for the XiP813 retail price - no such switch inside.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

BobaBird said:


> ...
> 
> The what? I've only seen a still shot (I guess that would be the only kind  ) paired with the Sling Adapter used with the 722/722k.


If you could - stop at Sling booth (I saw they have it) and beat them  - the sling_stick is a part of XiP813 possible setup.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

The second ethernet port is there because the motherboard that they're using has it. 

How many years did the Dish recievers have USB and ethernet ports before there was any real use to it?


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

P Smith said:


> - purpose of second Ethernet post ?


Hopper stacking for additional Joey's?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

P Smith said:


> - no picture of USB Rose Sling Stick.


Chased down the wild goose, turns out it's the familiar Sling Adapter already used by the 722/722k. Sling uses flowers as development code names.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Let's keep this discussion in the CES Press Release thread from here forward.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2937311#post2937311


----------

